# Leigh SuperJig 12" Problems



## WoodworkingWarrior (May 13, 2016)

I recently purchased a Leigh Superjig 12" and have been experiencing an issue with the edges of my boards not lining up after the joint is cut. As far as I can tell the jig is assembled correctly and I have gone through the setup procedures many times attempting to uncover any human error that may have occurred during assembly. Just so its clear, the boards I am using are perfectly square to the highest degree that I can achieve with my jointer, planer, and crosscut jig at my table saw. As far as I can tell with the naked eye they are perfect. What is curious is that I have been able to route the joint and make the edges line up with the tails in one orientation but If I rotate the tailboard 180 degrees to the opposite side there is an offset of somewhere between a 1/32 and 1/64. I know this may sound nitpicky but after paying as much as I did for this jig I was expecting the tolerances to be much tighter. I am willing to accept a few thousands and chock it up to human error but that much of an error suggest there is something wrong, at least I hope. Has anyone else experienced this issue, and if you have, what did you do, if anything, to fix it?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Make sure…
1. Stock is cut to the exact same width.
2. Boards are registered fully against side stops. The side stops are pretty flimsy on the super jigs.
3. Guide bushing is centered in your router with a centering cone. This is a little hard to do with the e-bush, because they are not perfectly circular.

I have a 18" Superjig, and it just sits. I reach for the Akeda when it's time to make dovetails. 
All that said, 1/64" is well withing tolerance for a dovetail jig, and can be easily cleaned up with a block plane.


----------



## WoodworkingWarrior (May 13, 2016)

I guess I should of mentioned that the offset is proud of the edge on one side the joint and the below the edge on the other. I would have zero issues using a block plane to even up the edges normally but when every other corner is either proud or below the mating piece it causes an issue. Unfortunately I am not experience enough with hand tools currently to correct this kind of problem easily.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Well a picture is worth a thousand words. But if you imagine the project is a drawer box, oriented as if it were in a chest of drawers… and the misaligned edges are on top and bottom, then you need to confirm that the board width is equal, guide bushing is centered, and workpiece all the way against the stop etc.

If the misaligned edge is on the side of the drawer, then it is a jig template adjustment.

Ultimately you will want to label the project parts and know which way they will assemble before routing anything. Unfortunately jigs with adjustable fingers aren't designed to let the parts be flipped and still fit correctly.


----------



## WoodworkingWarrior (May 13, 2016)

I will make a sample and post some pics by tomorrow. Thanks for taking the time to respond to me. I really want this jig to work out. I think it is really well made.


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought a Superjig and returned it. It just would not produce repeatable joints. The machining was just off enough to cause some sort of flexing. After a whole afternoon of fussing fussin fussing, I gave up and returned it.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

You are supposed to mark the face side of your boards and not rotate them with respect to each other, per the Leigh jig manual. If kept in the correct orientation with respect to the jig it will produce two boards that one edge of each will line up with each other and join together because they are both referenced to the stops on the same end of the jig. If you turn one board over, this reference will be lost, even though the joint may fit together, the edges will no longer be in line with each other. Maintain the orientation and all will be well.

Charley


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't have the Leigh. I have a Porter Cable Jig. I find your problem is not having the wood exactly centered in the jig. This can also be caused by the bushing not exactly centered in the router. I generally cut my drawers slightly oversized then I can fit them by hand, the problem is lessened by doing that.


----------

